Ask HN: Can having a less screen estate contribute to writing better code? - burritofanatic
======
Ezhik
Perhaps it could contribute in that you would have to put more effort into
setting your developer environment up, and the things you could have learned
could help you write code better.

Perhaps you would switch to something like Sublime Text or Vim from a big IDE
like Xcode or Visual Studio, which don't really do that well on smaller
screens. Not really sure how much that could help with writing better code,
but hey, you would know Vim so people would _think_ you write better code.

------
skimmas
With retina displays what I personally found out was that having a retina
display made my secundary screen partly useless, I just split the screen in
half. Recently I also switched from atom to neovim and navigating files via
text input, moving the importance of the screen from the "input part" to the
"confirm action after input part". If my code got better... I would say screen
size would be my worst possible excuse. :)

